# PFC and dealer allocations



## rich8566 (Dec 3, 2006)

Does a PCD build and delivery come out of a dealer's allocation slot or is it like ED where the car is an extra dealer build not counted towards their allocation?


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

It comes out of dealer allocation, unless you do ED+PCD, in which case it does not. It's just like ordering a car the normal way except that you pick it up at the PC instead of your dealer.


----------

